# Southern California - South LA/North OC Get Togethers



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

This last weekend I was able to attend the Papasin get together. It was really great to meet fellow enthusiasts and hobbyists who share the same desire to listen to great cars, spitball ideas and experiences, and help others. 

I am hoping that we can start something similar down here in SoCal. It doesn't need to be at someone's house, or at an audio shop, but just an open parking lot... 

If anyone else is interested, please respond to the thread and we can try and get something together.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

DLO13 said:


> This last weekend I was able to attend the Papasin get together. It was really great to meet fellow enthusiasts and hobbyists who share the same desire to listen to great cars, spitball ideas and experiences, and help others.
> 
> I am hoping that we can start something similar down here in SoCal. It doesn't need to be at someone's house, or at an audio shop, but just an open parking lot...
> 
> If anyone else is interested, please respond to the thread and we can try and get something together.


I am always open.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

We normally have 3-5 a year and mix them with MECA Comps killing a couple of birds with one stone. They have been pretty fun. I'm sure the season this year will have many G2G and comps for hanging out.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Pretty sure these happen semi-regularly already. Here was the last one:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...t-saturday-december-6th-2014-torrance-ca.html

I guess we were there too. Even Shinjohn flew down.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

theres been little activity on the meca side of things for California this year so having a meet outside of a competition day does imo make sense. unless more comp days happen..


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Lycancatt said:


> theres been little activity on the meca side of things for California this year so having a meet outside of a competition day does imo make sense. unless more comp days happen..


There's one next weekend Mike. :surprised:


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Let me clarify. I am not speaking of competitions or MECA events, but just a meet up one night where we can just share our progress, and let another pair of ears take a listen, get input, and prepare ourselves for competition - or just improving your daily driving tune. Think of it more of a "car club" where you drive to a parking lot and lift up the hood and show people how you added 2WHP with a new STI oil cap. 

Not all of us have a wife with a good ear who likes to sit in the car for a couple hours and tune with us, Richard! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: It would be nice to have some extra ears every so often!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Let me also clarify.  I'm not trying to discourage meet-ups...in fact, the more the merrier.  I think other areas/regions all across the country do this all the time, the challenge being, finding a common time/place where people are free. Even with plenty of notice, like our GTG last weekend, things come up where people aren't able to make it because life happens. Just keep that in mind.

Also, unless someone is willing to spearhead the meetup, one-time or otherwise, it's not always trivial to get a place/time/date locked down. But definitely OP (DLO13) if you are motivated and have the cycles to do this, like I said, the more the merrier and we'll definitely look to support events if our schedule permits. 

Lastly, regarding MECA events, most of the NorCal events are already listed on the MECA website, with the majority of them smaller events such as a couple 2x, but mostly 1x. But as I understand, there will be a few big events planned in SoCal this year, with a couple 2x events and a big 3x that is incorporated with a car show...so don't lose hope.  If you look at last years calendar, the first SoCal event didn't even happen until May...so you guys got a treat that one took place even before the calendar year for this season.  For the MECA history buffs out there, the first big event nationwide is typically Freezefest (which just happened), but SBN (Spring Break Nationals) is what is often regarded as the "start" of the competition season for most as quite a few take the winter season to "rebuild" their vehicles.

Anyway, good luck on the proposed meet-ups and we'll swing by if we are able...but we're not exactly just a 30 minute drive away.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I'm in maybe Mark will host one for us.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow, according to the MECA website, looks like Jim will be hosting an event at Angel Stadium in June, and another one in July at Qualcomm Stadium!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

papasin said:


> Wow, according to the MECA website, looks like Jim will be hosting an event at Angel Stadium in June, and another one in July at Qualcomm Stadium!


Nice! Looks like I have a couple of days to clear on my calendar! And they are both Saturdays... even better. 

These will probably be slightly larger than our typical SoCal DIYMA GTGs, but I'm sure some won't care too much for the cost of entry.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

perfect. the months my schedule is at its worst.... i will be gone for prob 42 days out of those two months...


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Just after posting that, I started checking schedule with the wife. Looks like we have a lot going on in and around those weekends as well. If I can only make one (and I will make at least one), it will likely be the Anaheim event. It is closer for me as well.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

papasin said:


> Wow, according to the MECA website, looks like Jim will be hosting an event at Angel Stadium in June, and another one in July at Qualcomm Stadium!


Awesome! Now I just need to get things put back together so that I can compete.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

DRTHJTA said:


> Awesome! Now I just need to get things put back together so that I can compete.


Doesn't _that_ sound familiar. Such is the life we have chosen.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

^^^ LOL. I guess that makes 3 of us...


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Gonna change a few things just for the heck of it.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

papasin said:


> Gonna change a few things just for the heck of it.


tired or 90s?:laugh:


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

DLO13 said:


> tired or 90s?:laugh:


There's always something to improve.


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

DLO13 said:


> Let me clarify. I am not speaking of competitions or MECA events, but just a meet up one night where we can just share our progress, and let another pair of ears take a listen, get input, and prepare ourselves for competition - or just improving your daily driving tune. Think of it more of a "car club" where you drive to a parking lot and lift up the hood and show people how you added 2WHP with a new STI oil cap.
> 
> Not all of us have a wife with a good ear who likes to sit in the car for a couple hours and tune with us, Richard! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: It would be nice to have some extra ears every so often!




Ya I would be way down for this. I have absolutely no friends into SQ installs whatsoever. Whoever sets up a meet lmk I would love to see some other peoples installs.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Not a good start for you Socal guys. 
A whole page of posts and not one word about food yet. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

I can bring the weenies...


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

rawdawg said:


> I can bring the weenies...


dude with the name "rawdawg" wants to bring weenies...

Lets make sure we are in a well lit public place with lots of people nearby.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

^ no need to worry. I vouch for him. Just don't expect him to get there before dark.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

papasin said:


> ^ no need to worry. I vouch for him. Just don't expect him to get there before dark.


The fact that you vouch for him means nothing to me.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

papasin said:


> ^ no need to worry. I vouch for him. Just don't expect him to get there before dark.


Well, that's not fair. I swear that last time I saw him there was just a hint of daylight left when he arrived.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Well, that's not fair. I swear that last time I saw him there was just a hint of daylight left when he arrived.


That was a street light...don't get confused.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Well are we getting together soon or not?


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

I would say that depends on how many people actually would be able to make it...
Someone come up with a date and lets see.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

And to think I was just there. 

I'll post up the comp/GTG at Angel stadium in June later on today also. 

EDIT: The time for the event at Angel stadium looks to sync up more with rawdawg.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

papasin said:


> And to think I was just there.
> 
> I'll post up the comp/GTG at Angel stadium in June later on today also.
> 
> EDIT: The time for the event at Angel stadium looks to sync up more with rawdawg.


Oh giggity, that is close to me. It should be very easy to bring the wife to this one.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

We'll be working on the Anaheim event as well. I'll probably bring the whole family, as we have friends right in Anaheim that we would likely stay with.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

I'd also like to see some non-comp GTGs, I haven't seen any in southern CA since I started hanging around. Count me in if my schedule permits-


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

astrochex said:


> Oh giggity, that is close to me. It should be very easy to bring the wife to this one.





rton20s said:


> We'll be working on the Anaheim event as well. I'll probably bring the whole family, as we have friends right in Anaheim that we would likely stay with.


Thread started. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...gtg-angel-stadium-anaheim-ca-6-20-2015-a.html



michaelsil1 said:


> Well are we getting together soon or not?





DLO13 said:


> I would say that depends on how many people actually would be able to make it...
> Someone come up with a date and lets see.





XSIV SPL said:


> I'd also like to see some non-comp GTGs, I haven't seen any in southern CA since I started hanging around. Count me in if my schedule permits-


Perhaps one in mid to late April? Gives a few weeks notice but not too far out. We might even make it down.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

do it april 26th, or whatever that sunday is. i'll be down there anyways then and would love to attend.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Lycancatt said:


> do it april 26th, or whatever that sunday is. i'll be down there anyways then and would love to attend.


Saturday is better, I work on Sunday.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

papasin said:


> And to think I was just there.


Betting you'll be back quite soon as well  ...you Papasins sure do log a lot of miles...


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

XSIV SPL said:


> Betting you'll be back quite soon as well  ...you Papasins sure do log a lot of miles...


Those 5 cars aren't going to get miles on their own.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Well, I've been (half) joking with Richard that his next set of wheels should be an auto transport to haul the SQ fleet around...


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

DLO13 said:


> Those 5 cars aren't going to get miles on their own.


LOL!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Lycancatt said:


> do it april 26th, or whatever that sunday is. i'll be down there anyways then and would love to attend.





michaelsil1 said:


> Saturday is better, I work on Sunday.



So does April 25th work for most folks for a gtg/non-comp, just chill day?

If so, Michael, wanna check with Mark?

Our calendar looks available. Hmmm, which car(s) should we add miles to?


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

papasin said:


> So does April 25th work for most folks for a gtg/non-comp, just chill day?
> 
> If so, Michael, wanna check with Mark?
> 
> Our calendar looks available. Hmmm, which car(s) should we add miles to?


I will be around for the 25th. Damn though... try and get a SoCal g2g going and these NorCal peeps just have to barge in.... 

That would be awesome if you guys can make it!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

DLO13 said:


> I will be around for the 25th. Damn though... try and get a SoCal g2g going and these NorCal peeps just have to barge in....
> 
> That would be awesome if you guys can make it!



You're the one that said we need to put miles on our vehicles. I could just leave the Civic at home since you hate it so much...especially with the much needed changes. 

The bone stock truck could be the vehicle to travel with, or maybe it will have a little something by then. GTGs are great target dates to throw a system together. We've been known to do that.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

papasin said:


> You're the one that said we need to put miles on our vehicles. I could just leave the Civic at home since you hate it so much...especially with the much needed changes.
> 
> The bone stock truck could be the vehicle to travel with, or maybe it will have a little something by then. GTGs are great target dates to throw a system together. We've been known to do that.


The civic? you mean that heap of sound quality trash? Keep that thing at home until i see a 95 on a score sheet.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Remember, scores are subjective and often reflect only one judge's perspective...

This judging structure is very much akin to figure skating and gymnastics... and the expected results are about the same.

This is why I'd enjoy hanging out a bit more than competing...


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

XSIV SPL said:


> Remember, scores are subjective and often reflect only one judge's perspective...
> 
> This judging structure is very much akin to figure skating and gymnastics... and the expected results are about the same.
> 
> This is why I'd enjoy hanging out a bit more than competing...


isn't that why you get an average???...


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

DLO13 said:


> isn't that why you get an average???...


You don't get an average when there's only one judge.

I won't get into details here, but my experience is that some judging is FAR from consistent.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

papasin said:


> So does April 25th work for most folks for a gtg/non-comp, just chill day?
> 
> If so, Michael, wanna check with Mark?
> 
> Our calendar looks available. Hmmm, which car(s) should we add miles to?


I'll give Mark a call and see if April 25th will work for him.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

This would seem to be a more wife-friendly event than the one at the Big A.

Bueno.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I diddn't forget to call Mark, but he hasn't called me back yet.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

If we want to have it at Mark's place he said somewhere around the end of May or June.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> If we want to have it at Mark's place he said somewhere around the end of May or June.



I could use the extra time. 

But if you guys want it sooner, the park in Cerritos wasn't bad.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

There are a lot of big parks that could be cool, as well as a lot of beach locations that could work as well... 

Again, this idea of mine wasn't to do the whole food and family type thing, that is a LOT of work for the family/person hosting... More of a, lets get together once a month and hear/see build progress, and maybe stop at a restaurant and grab a bite before or after...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

DLO13 said:


> There are a lot of big parks that could be cool, as well as a lot of beach locations that could work as well...
> 
> Again, this idea of mine wasn't to do the whole food and family type thing, that is a LOT of work for the family/person hosting... More of a, lets get together once a month and hear/see build progress, and maybe stop at a restaurant and grab a bite before or after...


You can always make a suggestion. 

Build it and they will come!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> You can always make a suggestion.
> 
> Build it and they will come!


That is usually how it works. Set a firm date, time and location and people will show. Throw food into the mix (whether potluck style or at a restaurant) and you'll likely have even better attendance.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

rton20s said:


> That is usually how it works. Set a firm date, time and location and people will show. Throw food into the mix (whether potluck style or at a restaurant) and you'll likely have even better attendance.


MMMMM Sonic


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> MMMMM Sonic


Shake down run? I'll have a quart ready.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

cobb2819 said:


> MMMMM Sonic


I don't know how many times Nicole and I say we want Sonic... Wish there was one up in LA...


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

DRTHJTA said:


> I don't know how many times Nicole and I say we want Sonic... Wish there was one up in LA...


CenCal GTG?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Shake down run? I'll have a quart ready.


Sounds like a good plan!!!



DRTHJTA said:


> I don't know how many times Nicole and I say we want Sonic... Wish there was one up in LA...


I know the feeling!! 



rton20s said:


> CenCal GTG?


Deal.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> Sounds like a good plan!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I being the ice cream, you bring the C3s?  :angel:


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> MMMMM Sonic



We usually stop by one on our way down.  Kids favorite:


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

papasin said:


> We usually stop by one on our way down.  Kids favorite:


Post deleted after Tapatalk fail was fixed.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Socal has sonic as well.... but i hate to break it to you all.... Sonic has nasty food. Drinks are pretty good though! Im with Scott and Audrey on this one - that is also my favorite drink.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Sonic has amazing food!!!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> Sonic has amazing food!!!


Can I get you started with a refreshing Cherry Limeade?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Can I get you started with a refreshing Cherry Limeade?


YES PLEASE!!!!


----------



## djfourmoney (Nov 30, 2008)

papasin said:


> You're the one that said we need to put miles on our vehicles. I could just leave the Civic at home since you hate it so much...especially with the much needed changes.
> 
> The bone stock truck could be the vehicle to travel with, or maybe it will have a little something by then. GTGs are great target dates to throw a system together. We've been known to do that.


 Are you serious because I need to get this Sony _system in a box_ installed.

I could really save the money. I will spend if I have too, but I have a pressing thing to pay for and it's not a trivial amount. If I can avoid spending a few hundred dollars and rely on like-minded individuals; all the better.

But it sounds like the SoCal G2G will just be in a park. I may have to venture up north....


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

djfourmoney said:


> Are you serious because I need to get this Sony _system in a box_ installed.
> 
> I could really save the money. I will spend if I have too, but I have a pressing thing to pay for and it's not a trivial amount. If I can avoid spending a few hundred dollars and rely on like-minded individuals; all the better.
> 
> But it sounds like the SoCal G2G will just be in a park. I may have to venture up north....


I'm really confused by what was quoted and what was said. 
What did I miss?


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

How does April 18th look for you peeps?


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Good


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm good for most any weekend except whichever weekend Buzzman has his gtg in Phoenix. 


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## djfourmoney (Nov 30, 2008)

DLO13 said:


> I'm really confused by what was quoted and what was said.
> What did I miss?


 What was confusing? Papasin said at NoCal GTG's that installations happen.

It's too late, I had the Sony Digital Link system installed already by Frank formerly of Traffic Jamz but works full time for Al & Ed's at the West Hollywood location.

He does side work at a shop in Monrovia.

I could have saved the money but I didn't want to wait any longer.

Whenever the SoCal GTG happens, I would like to know so I can go.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

djfourmoney said:


> What was confusing? Papasin said at NoCal GTG's that installations happen.


Huh?? Now I'm confused. 

EDIT: I reread what I said, and to be clear, when a GTG date is set, that is typically when people try to "target" to have an install completed. The AZ GTG for example coming up also in April, there are a lot of folks "targeting" to get their installs completed.


----------



## djfourmoney (Nov 30, 2008)

papasin said:


> Huh?? Now I'm confused.
> 
> EDIT: I reread what I said, and to be clear, when a GTG date is set, that is typically when people try to "target" to have an install completed. The AZ GTG for example coming up also in April, there are a lot of folks "targeting" to get their installs completed.


 Oh...


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

if we had it in mid to late may at marks, it'd be a nice shakedown for new installs and changes before the 2x meet at angel stadium. that makes the most sense to me..sadly work is about to get pretty ridiculous so I dunno whats going on timewise for the next 2 months..but I'm not competing so don't plan around me lol.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

DLO13 said:


> How does April 18th look for you peeps?


Can't make it for this date, but please press on if you get a consensus. See you guys at the next one and don't forget to take pics!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Lycancatt said:


> if we had it in mid to late may at marks, it'd be a nice shakedown for new installs and changes before the 2x meet at angel stadium. that makes the most sense to me..sadly work is about to get pretty ridiculous so I dunno whats going on timewise for the next 2 months..but I'm not competing so don't plan around me lol.


Ask and you shall receive lol.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...g-meca-2x-tune-up-torrance-sq-show-shine.html


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

How many do we have for 4/18?

Again, this isn't supposed to be a production. Just a gathering to listen to some cars and talk about the hobby...

Let me know and I will start a list, and come up with a location/Time


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

4/18 sounds good, but where?


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Date: 4/18/15
Time: TBD
Location: TBD - North OC/ South LA (Huntington Beach, Long Beach)

Peoples:
Dlo13
palldat
XSIV SPL


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

I won't make it, I'll be working the LBGP.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Date: 4/18/15
Time: TBD
Location: TBD - North OC/ South LA (Huntington Beach, Long Beach)

Peoples:
Dlo13
palldat
XSIV SPL 
michaelsil1


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

What do you guys like for time? Evening, during the day, morning? I wouldn't mind doing a morning g2g - Grab some breakfast and listen to some cars


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Sounds pretty good to me... So where should we do this? I'm not sure where everyone's coming from, but it would probably be nice to pick some place that's somewhat centrally located. I'm coming from HB... so... ? Since Michael suggested, and if you guys are so inclined, I know a few great breakfast spots and a few good places to park and listen here locally around HB.

It's looking like a relatively small gathering, but I like that!

Happy to see you joining us Michael!


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Harbor house could work. There should be parking behind it for a couple cars. If not, there are a lot of large parking lots across the way and in either direction of pch.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

I actually was going to suggest Harbor House as a possible breakfast spot... Had breakfast there this past Saturday in fact... The parking there is very limited and will surely suck on a Saturday morning... you can barely squeeze in just for breakfast, but...

If we did that, we could cruise down the PCH a couple miles to Bolsa Chica state beach or somewhere close after breakfast to park, listen and chat... I make a motion to do this... Can I get a second on that?


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

XSIV SPL said:


> I actually was going to suggest Harbor House as a possible breakfast spot... Had breakfast there this past Saturday in fact... The parking there is very limited and will surely suck on a Saturday morning... you can barely squeeze in just for breakfast, but...
> 
> If we did that, we could cruise down the PCH a couple miles to Bolsa Chica state beach or somewhere close after breakfast to park, listen and chat... I make a motion to do this... Can I get a second on that?


Lol. I thought I did..


----------



## BIG 6X6 MIKE (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey everyone, I'm new to the forum and to the world of SQ, but I was just wondering if I could join you guy's? I would love to hear your cars and maybe even take away some great ideas from you guy's on my upcoming build.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

BIG 6X6 MIKE said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new to the forum and to the world of SQ, but I was just wondering if I could join you guy's? I would love to hear your cars and maybe even take away some great ideas from you guy's on my upcoming build.


Welcome, BIG 6X6 MIKE! I'm sure there's not a person in this thread who would not welcome you to join us at a local GTG... the more the merrier!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

So I guess we just need to decide what time at Harbor House? I'm kind of an early bird, so I'll let you guys decide.


----------



## BIG 6X6 MIKE (Feb 26, 2015)

[ QUOTE =XSIV SPL;2285722]Welcome, BIG 6X6 MIKE! I'm sure there's not a person in this thread who would not welcome you to join us at a local GTG... the more the merrier![/QUOTE]

Thanks for the welcome XSIV SPL, I really want to here some true SQ cars and talk to you guys that are well establish with SQ.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

How's 8:30?

Some people will be driving for 20 mins or so and I don't want them to have to be up at 7...

Hey mike!


----------



## BIG 6X6 MIKE (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey DLO13, looking forward to meeting up with you guys next Saturday If that's cool with everyone? I will probably meet up with you guy's after you guy's eat, I'm not a breakfast person LOL!!!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

I need breakfast, and 8:30 at Harbor House sounds great for me...


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

BIG 6X6 MIKE said:


> Hey DLO13, looking forward to meeting up with you guys next Saturday If that's cool with everyone? I will probably meet up with you guy's after you guy's eat, I'm not a breakfast person LOL!!!


The only problem here is that we don't know exactly where we'll end up parking after breakfast... You might have a hard time finding us depending on what conversations take place while we're eating bacon, eggs and pancakes...


----------



## BIG 6X6 MIKE (Feb 26, 2015)

[9UOTE=XSIV SPL;2286458]The only problem here is that we don't know exactly where we'll end up parking after breakfast... You might have a hard time finding us depending on what conversations take place while we're eating bacon, eggs and pancakes... [/QUOTE]

Didn't think about that LOL!!! Maybe I can meet up with you guy's at the Harbor House 9:30-10:00?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

XSIV SPL said:


> The only problem here is that we don't know exactly where we'll end up parking after breakfast... You might have a hard time finding us depending on what conversations take place while we're eating bacon, eggs and pancakes...


I don't think I like if I miss Breakfast I wont know where to go.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

OK, alternate venue offering... I have some lot space available at my office in Fountain Valley where we can meet up and hang out without any hassles. 17800 Newhope Street (immediately past the Costco as you're headed north on Newhope, 405 Euclid Exit)

If we decide to do it at my office parking lot, I might also suggest Paul's Coffee Shop for breakfast.

Paul's Coffee Shop Menu | Paul's Coffee Shop

Featured on food network DD&D, they always have great food in more than ample quantities...

We can still do breakfast at 8:30, and then plan for 10:00-10:30 on Newhope?

Let me know if this sounds a little better...


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

I probably will not be able to make it. I have my guy finally getting my system rewired. If anything changes with his schedule (better not) I will come out.


----------



## djfourmoney (Nov 30, 2008)

XSIV SPL said:


> OK, alternate venue offering... I have some lot space available at my office in Fountain Valley where we can meet up and hang out without any hassles. 17800 Newhope Street (immediately past the Costco as you're headed north on Newhope, 405 Euclid Exit)
> 
> If we decide to do it at my office parking lot, I might also suggest Paul's Coffee Shop for breakfast.
> 
> ...


 Sounds good, the date still the 18th? If so that's okay. I usually go to the Tudor (ALMS) Race at the Long Beach GP. But I may go to the Indy Car race this year so I can also see the Pirelli World Challenge because CBS Sports Network is not apart of my package with Time Warner, it was with DirecTV but we switched recently.

I just self-tweaked my system, sounds pretty good for basic parts.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes, still the 18th... and no confusion on time or venue... for breakfast OR GTG


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

XSIV SPL said:


> OK, alternate venue offering... I have some lot space available at my office in Fountain Valley where we can meet up and hang out without any hassles. 17800 Newhope Street (immediately past the Costco as you're headed north on Newhope, 405 Euclid Exit)
> 
> If we decide to do it at my office parking lot, I might also suggest Paul's Coffee Shop for breakfast.
> 
> ...


This is a much better plan. We now have a place and time.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

michaelsil1 said:


> This is a much better plan. We now have a place and time.


I like it better too... We were kinda' going by the seat of our pants with the earlier arrangement....

So here it is:

Breakfast at 8:30 at Paul's Coffee Shop in Fountain Valley

Meet up at 17800 Newhope Street (rear parking lot, on the south side of the building) around 10:00-10:30 AM

peoples:

michaelsil1
XSIV SPL
DLO13
BIG 6X6 MIKE
djfourmoney
palldat... possible but not likely...

Did I miss anyone?

I may have a friend joining us as well... Nice Lexus with some interesting gear...


----------



## BIG 6X6 MIKE (Feb 26, 2015)

Sounds great, really looking forward to meeting everyone and hearing your cars. I guess I'll see everyone Saturday after you guy's have breakfast.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

XSIV SPL said:


> I like it better too... We were kinda' going by the seat of our pants with the earlier arrangement....
> 
> So here it is:
> 
> ...


Not a huge fan of Paul's, but i'm not coming for the food 

Sounds good - thanks for organizing things.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

My wife has a friend in town this weekend, but I might see if I can get away for a couple hours... Also, there is only about a 5% chance my car will be put back together by then.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

DRTHJTA said:


> My wife has a friend in town this weekend, but I might see if I can get away for a couple hours... Also, there is only about a 5% chance my car will be put back together by then.


Mine doesn't work either  unless you want to hear ONLY rear stock speakers...


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

It's all good  it looks like we'll have at least 3-4 cars playing.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Have a great time guys. Too bad we'll miss this one (by just a couple of days).

Hope to see everyone in a month.


----------



## djfourmoney (Nov 30, 2008)

XSIV SPL said:


> I like it better too... We were kinda' going by the seat of our pants with the earlier arrangement....
> 
> So here it is:
> 
> ...


 I will be there. I made some more adjustments, going to continue making them.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

djfourmoney said:


> I will be there. I made some more adjustments, going to continue making them.


I must admit mine isn't "meet ready" either, as I just swapped out all of my source cables this past weekend and things got a little brighter than I prefer, but the improvement in system dynamics was worth the effort... It sounds "decent " for now... It is what it is...


----------



## djfourmoney (Nov 30, 2008)

XSIV SPL said:


> I must admit mine isn't "meet ready" either, as I just swapped out all of my source cables this past weekend and things got a little brighter than I prefer, but the improvement in system dynamics was worth the effort... It sounds "decent " for now... It is what it is...


 Oh it sounds great, I am just making small adjustments -

1) Modern R&B/Rap/EDM is centered around 50-40 Hz so that makes the system throb even at low volume. I knocked down the boost @ 40 Hz from + 12 db (left and right) to about + 6db and that helped; but it still throbs and that leads turning the sub output (gain) down to about two clicks up from off.

2) Said gain has to be turned back up for the majority of Top 40 from the 80's or with rap/r&b music that doesn't have a heavy dose of TR-808 samples (or the machine itself).

This where sound presets found in some head units would be most welcome.

I may turn the main's gain down just a tad because with the sub output down, the main's out run the subs. I need to find a happy medium that works with most music.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

My .02.
I am seeing a lot of the same posts I always see when these gtgs and meets are held.

"My vehicle isn't ready".

Nothing could matter less......seriously <--(intentional dangling modifier).
If you don't want to bring the vehicle then don't but still show up and introduce yourself.
The guy standing next to you with his arms crossed might be the one you interact with on DIYMA the most.
I've been to so many of these to know that once the ice is broken, the whole atmosphere changes and the day becomes a very fun real life DIYMA chatroom.

Especially if I'm there 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> My .02.
> I am seeing a lot of the same posts I always see when these gtgs and meets are held.
> 
> "My vehicle isn't ready".
> ...


Fixed.

Which btw, I still haven't gotten to try this legendary stuff.... At this point I don't believe this ice cream exists... Unicorn


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Also. I may not even have my car at all.... If i don't i will try to get the girlfriends truck.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

DLO13 said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Which btw, I still haven't gotten to try this legendary stuff.... At this point I don't believe this ice cream exists... Unicorn


This is what our freezer looks like right now. It is all for "personal use." We are on hiatus though since the wife is due with our second child any day.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> My .02.
> I am seeing a lot of the same posts I always see when these gtgs and meets are held.
> 
> "My vehicle isn't ready".


Sorry, didnt mean for it to sound that way- I'm totally ready for a GTG and some casual demos... my car actually sounds quite good as-is. I just wouldn't compete with it as-is...


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

michaelsil1
XSIV SPL
DLO13
BIG 6X6 MIKE
djfourmoney
palldat... possible but not likely...


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

I have been put off again . I will see you guys in the morning.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

DLO13 said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Which btw, I still haven't gotten to try this legendary stuff.... At this point I don't believe this ice cream exists... Unicorn


LOL!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

XSIV SPL said:


> Sorry, didnt mean for it to sound that way- I'm totally ready for a GTG and some casual demos... my car actually sounds quite good as-is. I just wouldn't compete with it as-is...


I was a general statement and not directed at anyone particular. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

There might be some more coming.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

michaelsil1 said:


> There might be some more coming.


So, do I need a bigger parking lot??

palldat, looking forward to seeing you, though I know you're disappointed for the reason... But, hey, you have US!


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

XSIV SPL said:


> So, do I need a bigger parking lot??
> 
> palldat, looking forward to seeing you, though I know you're disappointed for the reason... But, hey, you have US!


I have a few areas in fountain valley we can go and not be bothered. and they aren't more than 2 miles from the restaurant.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

I guess I'll show up at my regular time seeing as I work about 2000 feet away from this place. Should I still bring the weenies or is the regular cut up fruit okay?


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for the seat time, gentleman. 
Great listening to everyone's ride. 
4 michaels and about 4 others...


----------



## BIG 6X6 MIKE (Feb 26, 2015)

It was great meeting everyone today. Thank you to everyone I got a demo from it's much appreciated. Really looking forward to next month hopefully I'll have my car playing by then.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Shoe horn them 10's in, 6X6!


----------



## BIG 6X6 MIKE (Feb 26, 2015)

Hahaha I'll definitely get them in there some how rawdawg!!!! Just want to take care of my front stage first. Thanks for your advice on my system I really appreciate it.


----------



## djfourmoney (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry I couldn't make it, I had some banking issues I had to solve today.

I'm sure there be another and I'll try once again to make it.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Was a good little gtg. Great breakfast too. I am glad I got to hear the sinfonia amps. Very tempting (cost is the issue for me). I do love the sound.

Mike sil, thanks for your demo again. Always so enjoyable.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

DLO13 said:


> Thanks for the seat time, gentleman.
> Great listening to everyone's ride.
> 4 michaels and about 4 others...


Sorry that I did not get a chance to hear your system. Maybe offline one day before the meet.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

palldat said:


> Was a good little gtg. Great breakfast too. I am glad I got to hear the sinfonia amps. Very tempting (cost is the issue for me). I do love the sound.
> 
> Mike sil, thanks for your demo again. Always so enjoyable.


You're welcome, thanks for the input.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

I had fun yesterday, and I hope you all enjoyed as well!

My wife scolded me for getting too much sun, but I'm tan today... 

It was great meeting you DLO and big Mike! Looking forward to seeing you at future events and GTGs...

Thanks for the seat time Michael... Always a pleasure, and your system sounds better every time I hear it.

Paul, I was lining myself up to get a demo from you, but you left before I could get in it... Hopefully next time?

After things cleared out a bit and with no other SQ demos going on, I had my most fun demo of the day where it seemed OK to pound a bit without annoying the rest of the crowd, so rawdawg and I beat on my system for a little while with some EDM... I wish I had video, so much fun! (although Michael didn't seem too impressed). 

:rimshot:

Hope to see you all in Torrance next month!


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

XSIV SPL said:


> I had fun yesterday, and I hope you all enjoyed as well!
> 
> My wife scolded me for getting too much sun, but I'm tan today...
> 
> ...


You may listen anytime. Sorry about running out. Had a 50th birthday party to get to.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Totally understood, Paul, and you let us know ahead of your departure... I just didn't get over there soon enough... 

I hope the party was great, 

Edit: I'd really love to hear those Hybrids on Sinfoni amps


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

XSIV SPL said:


> I had fun yesterday, and I hope you all enjoyed as well!
> 
> My wife scolded me for getting too much sun, but I'm tan today...
> 
> ...


You're welcome and thank you, I enjoyed listening to yours as well. I had a good time and I wish I had gone for coffee with Rawdawg.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

palldat said:


> Sorry that I did not get a chance to hear your system. Maybe offline one day before the meet.


Heh,
There was nothing to hear . My car just LOOKS like it sounds good. 

The next time i see everyone I am hoping to have some 8s in kicks and everything up and running. I am really glad I got to get together with a few people before my work schedule becomes absolute madness. 

I will be home for about 20 days of the next 90.... although I do get to go to Texas, and hopefully try some Franklin's BBQ... But between the travel time for work, a trip to Canada to plan our wedding, and the rest of wedding planning, I don't anticipate having too many opportunities to make it out to shows.

The fiance has volunteered to take the car to some of them, and I have a buddy who I am sure would love to as well, so you may see the car, but you wont be seeing me


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

posting to make sure i don't leave myself with 909 posts...


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

DLO13 said:


> posting to make sure i don't leave myself with 909 posts...


LMAO! What you got against them 909ers, beach boy?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> I had a good time and I wish I had gone for coffee with Rawdawg.


with close proximity to Harbor Blvd, and knowing Jimmy, I'm sure the place he went to wasn't called Starbucks or Coffee Bean. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> with close proximity to Harbor Blvd, and knowing Jimmy, I'm sure the place he went to wasn't called Starbucks or Coffee Bean. :laugh::laugh:


This was a Vietnamese Coffee House.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> This was a Vietnamese Coffee House.


didn't have to tell me that. lol


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

jtaudioacc said:


> didn't have to tell me that. lol


wink, wink... nudge, nudge... Of course it was!


----------

